# best bow.



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

In the market for a new bow, after doing a lot of reviews, I think I might have found the bow that I like, PSE DNA sp. what are some of your expert thoughts on this? Is there a better bow for the price? I like accuracy above all, I can adjust to to the shape and size, just looking for a pretty fast bow with great accuracy at a good price. Any info will be much appreciated, and suggestions will be considered,Thanks guys.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I just got the new mathwess creed XS and it's a bad mofo. I know nothing about PSE or the price. I would shoot as many as you can get your hands on until you find the right one.
James


----------



## saltwaterguy (Apr 22, 2008)

I bought a Mathews ZXT this summer and it's a sweet smooth shooting bow! Already killed 2 deer with it! Shoot different bows and see what is comfortable for you!


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

I bought a Mathews creed after shooting several others
Unfortunately I messed my shoulder up right beige bow season, so next year will be my first bow season.


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 30, 2005)

Mathews Creed no doubt!!!!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Years ago I did what you did. I read all the reviews and picked it all out in my head.....then went and shot it and hated it. 

Go to every dealer and shoot every manufacturers top of the line bow. Keep a running total of the one you like best and keep comparing against that one. Then get what is best for you.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

There are many good manufactors and all depends on what fits you best. Mathews are great bows, but I shoot Hoyt because it fits me better. Would I shoot a mathews. Hell yea, great bows but you need to find what you like the best and you shoot the best, not just have a bow for the name. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

There are a lot of great bows on the market right now. Personally, I'm shooting a 25-year old compound and just took a really nice 8-point in Kansas on Saturday night. He was recovered 30 yards from where I shot him. 

Find a bow you can afford that feels good to you and you can shoot with accuracy.

Confidence in your equipment is half the battle!


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

There are lots of great bows on the market. Pick a good dealer where you can get good and convenient service and shoot what they have, see what fits you. Just about every major brand has some great bows out.

I shoot a Mathews because I have a good dealer close to me who treats me well.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Salty Dog said:


> There are lots of great bows on the market. Pick a good dealer where you can get good and convenient service and shoot what they have, see what fits you. Just about every major brand has some great bows out.
> 
> I shoot a Mathews because I have a good dealer close to me who treats me well.


Best answer::: Wife and I both shot Mathews for years (same reason as above)before ..Age and shoulder problems shut us down..
:::Other than that its a ford chevy dodge THING


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Lots of good choices ... I would just shoot as many brands as you can and see what speaks out to you. Mathews, Hoyt, Bowtech are the three most popular but Elite Archery is also gaining ground fast. Probably give Elite a try next time I'm shopping.


----------



## Stykbow62 (Nov 20, 2014)

I agree with Sea Aggie !


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

This is not a smart ***** answer, the best bow is YOUR bow. Bow maker and model does NOT MATTER that much. All the settings are set for YOU, the sights hit where You look, YOU are used to THAT bow. Changing bows like you change socks will throw that out the window. You need to shoot a bow a couple thousand times to really get to know that bow. A new bow is just that most of the time, new not better. I shoot a 99 PSE Durango, 294 FPS with a 510 grain arrow setup. It has an honest 30 yard first pin and I am comfortable with it out to 90 meters (Thank you Rio Ranch JOAD league). That bow probably is north of 25000 shots but I know it, I can pick it up and shoot it and KNOW that it will hit where I aim it. I don't have to fiddle with it much, when I take it to the range I spend most of my time shooting or pulling arrows, not with a hex wrench in my hand "adjusting" something. This strange attitude I have has saved me a lot of money over the years as a "New" bow is over a grand now. Confidence in YOUR bow is a huge factor because to most of us the only short that "really matter" have fur on the far side of the pin, how many of those shots do we have in a lifetime, for most of us it is less than 50.

Bob


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Is there a best time of year to get a deal on a bow. I also am getting back into it, having been away some 20 years.


----------

